# 19 stone to 15 stone 12lb...



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Started training 18th May at 19 stone.

Weighed 15 stone 12lb today.

I have been lifting heavy 4 days a week plus running and swimming, lifts have all increased dramatically ofer the past few weeks.

I don't squat or deadlift at the moment due to a previous and serious back injury.

Best bench press was 70kg for 5 reps. Now 100kg for 4 reps.

Best leg press was 100kg for 8 reps. Now 220kg for 6 reps.

Overhead press was 50kg for 2 reps, now 50kg for 12 reps and 70kg for 3 reps.

Couldn't previously do a pull up. I can now do 10 overhand wide grip pull ups...


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Good work fella. Great progress.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Well done I would be proud


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Great job,keep at it


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Cheers folks.

My aim is to cut another stone off. Approx. Get to about 14st 10lb. Only because I've been there before when I was boxing and looked pretty lean at that weight.

Then look to gradually increase calories to JUST above maintenance and hopefully put on some muscle and see where I'm at in 6 months.

Does this sound like a plan?


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Great work mate and especially in 3 months, how was your diet?


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

> Started training 18th May at 19 stone.
> 
> Weighed 15 stone 12lb today.
> 
> ...


Good work there dude. What was your diet like? Were you assisted at all?


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Cheers fellas.

Diet was just eating clean really and hitting 1800 calories a day.

Lots of water.

Lots of chicken, turkey, beef, tuna, prawns, whey protein, quinoa, brown rice, vegetables.

Supplements are omega 3,6,9 fish oil capsules and a good multi vitamin.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Update...

My weight hasn't actually changed for 10 days or so but I do look better in the mirror so as said in my journal I've probably put a bit of muscle on...





My diet has been near perfect, hitting 1800 calories every day. Although I may tweak it to 1600 if no more visible weight loss next week.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Good work mate


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Keep it up buddy!


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Cheers fellas.


----------



## e1usive (Sep 16, 2012)

Had to bump - looking good mate progress is outstanding, keep it up.


----------



## ANNANBHOY (Jul 22, 2015)

brilliant work. im 17stone 12lbs to 15st 4lbs since end of January.

kind of hit a wall just now though and not really losing anything for the last couple of weeks, infact i put weight on last week which has pissed me off as was hoping to be 15st exactly by now or less


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

you have done really well ,what was the motivation to start.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

f**k eating 1600 kcals lol but good work homeslice


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Absolutely fantastic mate! Your muscle mass is good mate!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Awesome work! :thumbup1:


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Well done mate. You are a credit to yourself and an excellent example.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Fantastic work mate!

Did you use any supplements to assist you with your workouts, 1600 is quite low and I imagine your energy levels could be quite low to perform well?

Again, top work


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for the comments folks.

I did hit a brick wall last week and fell off the rails a bit. Had a 4 day break from training and ate pretty badly. But I'm back on it now and feel like the few days off did me good.

I put about 2lb on but that's gone straight away this week as soon as I got my diet and training back in check.

The only supplement I have used has been a couple of sample packets of preworkout supplements and they did make a massive difference to my training. Probably due to calories being so low.

@graham58 - I'm going on holiday in 3 weeks so I suppose that was the motivation really. Couldn't go on the beach looking like a Middle Aged burger van owner. Lol


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Gaz111 said:


> Thanks for the comments folks.
> 
> I did hit a brick wall last week and fell off the rails a bit. Had a 4 day break from training and ate pretty badly. But I'm back on it now and feel like the few days off did me good.
> 
> ...


we all fall of the rails some times,so long as we jump back on.i had family over last month on holiday,put 4 kilos on in 2 weeks lol eating and drinking,but managed to get rid of 2 kolios so far,good luck with your goal.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Gaz111 said:


> Thanks for the comments folks.
> 
> I did hit a brick wall last week and fell off the rails a bit. Had a 4 day break from training and ate pretty badly. But I'm back on it now and feel like the few days off did me good.
> 
> ...


Thanks for killing my dream of being a middle aged burger van owner one day. :cursing:


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Great work mate, keep it up!


----------



## Kirby (Apr 23, 2015)

Your log is the reason I started cutting, good job man.


----------



## Carlos88 (Aug 23, 2015)

Some good work here buddy. Keep up the good work!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Smashed it mate well played!


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for all the positive comments folks.

It's a month today since I started this thread and to be honest I haven't made much more progress. However, I've not gone in the other direction which is always a possibility after making such good early progress. So I'm happy in a way.

I weighed 15 stone 10lb today so 2lb off in the last month and probably added a small amount of muscle.

However I have learnt ALOT about my body. I have still been tracking calories, albeit too high. I have been watching macros and how my body responds. I know that my body hates high GI carbs and alcohol. I just bloat. But I can eat 3000 calories of good carbs, fats and proteins and not put on an ounce.

This is a pic today, I go on holiday a week on Wednesday so I am just smashing cardio, keeping carbs virtually zero apart from fruit, and proteins and fats high. Calories around 1600, lots of veg to help detox.

Just see if I can shift another few pound and tighten up before my week of sinning in the sun. Lol...


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Kirby said:


> Your log is the reason I started cutting, good job man.


Thanks fella. That's good to hear. All the best with your cut.


----------

